# Apple TV enfin dans d'autre pays le 4 octobre



## francois_6200 (1 Octobre 2011)

J'ai trouvé ca via un site concurent 

L'apple TV est *enfin *dipos en vente des le 4 octobre pour Belgique, le Danemark, la Finlande, le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, la Norvège et la Suède.

Ils ne le disent pas, mais comme c'est à partir du 4 octobre, (une autre date ne m'aurais donné la puce à l'oreille)
on peut supposer peut etre à une futur Apple TV 3 
Enfin j'espere 


source : http://www.macrumors.com/2011/09/30/apple-tv-set-to-launch-in-7-new-european-countries-next-tuesday/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
j'ai traduit via google .

Avec Apple ajout de contenu vidéo à sa iTunes Stores dans un certain nombre de nouveaux pays européens plus tôt cette semaine, certains se sont demandé si Apple sera apportant son Apple TV set-top box à ces pays pour aider les utilisateurs à profiter du nouveau contenu.


Nous avons maintenant reçu le mot que Apple a informé les revendeurs dans sept nouveaux pays européens que l'Apple TV sera en effet le lancement à partir de mardi prochain, 4 Octobre le jour de l'Apple iPhone événement médiatique. Pays configuré pour recevoir l'Apple TV le mardi comprennent la Belgique, le Danemark, la Finlande, le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, la Norvège et la Suède.
Le tout nouveau Apple TV est maintenant disponible pour l'ordre dans sept nouveaux pays

Nous sommes ravis d'annoncer la télé tout nouveau Apple, avec une interface utilisateur améliorée et un prix de percée, est maintenant disponible sur commande en Belgique, le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, Suède, Danemark, Norvège et Finlande.
L'Apple TV est prévu de vendre à un prix de  119, y compris la TVA, en Finlande, en ligne avec les prix existants dans les pays en zone euro. AppleCare sera disponible pour un supplément de  29 gratuitement. Le dispositif a déjà été ajouté à au moins un site revendeur en Norvège, avec un prix il montré au KR 849.

Vous y croyez ?

http://iostv.com/apple-tv-news/apple-set-to-release-apple-tv-3/


Traduction
http://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=en&u=http://www.iostv.com/apple-tv-news/apple-set-to-release-apple-tv-3/&ei=hqaITsCRGInKswaVuanhAQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://iostv.com/apple-tv-news/apple-set-to-release-apple-tv-3/%26hl%3Dfr%26biw%3D1222%26bih%3D664%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Dimvns


----------



## Anthony (3 Octobre 2011)

Y'avait pas besoin d'aller si loin : http://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/apple-tv-sept-nouveaux-pays-des-mardi-61582

Et on avait évoqué le sujet dès la dispo des films dans les iTunes Store des pays correspondants.


----------



## francois_6200 (3 Octobre 2011)

M.... je me r'appelle bien de cet article, j'ai zappé la dernière ligne 

----------------- >  [] je sors     

Mais regarde l'avant dernier lien,  je sais pas si ce site a des sources fiable


----------



## Anthony (4 Octobre 2011)

Pas convaincu. Apple a modifié le prix de l'Apple TV dans certains pays, l'a lancé dans d'autres mais bon, on sait jamais.


----------

